# Others..



## MantisSouth (Sep 26, 2005)

What other insects do you keep? I've been thinking about picking up large beetles and hissers.


----------



## Rick (Sep 26, 2005)

Crickets! I'm more of a reptile guy myself. Mantids are the only insects I like.


----------



## infinity (Sep 26, 2005)

long list here...

mantids  , stick insects, butterflies, moths, various beetles, (tarantulas/ spiders, scorpions, mite colonies :evil: ) - not to mention all the food insects- crickets, waxmoths, locusts fruitflies etc...


----------



## Ian (Sep 26, 2005)

Mantids, phasmids, chameleons, geckos, tortoises, chinchillas, guinea pigs, dogs, fish, and all the live food  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## infinity (Sep 26, 2005)

INSECTS IAN!!! unless you have mutated "chameleons, geckos, tortoises, chinchillas, guinea pigs, dogs, fish" i don't think they count  lol

hence the brackets around my (tarantulas etc...)


----------



## nickyp0 (Sep 26, 2005)

phasmids, mantids, fish, corn snakes, birds, mice, crickets, fruit flies lol


----------



## infinity (Sep 26, 2005)

lol, i repeat the above


----------



## Samzo (Sep 26, 2005)

Im going to list this even though Jon doesnt agree lol I got Mantis, scorpions, tarantulas, bearded dragon, geckos, millipedes, stick insects.. and of course all the feeders


----------



## infinity (Sep 26, 2005)

just for the record... 3 BODY PARTS, 6 LEGS, ANTENNAE, AND SOMETIMES WINGS!!!

comeon people! have u ever seen a flying millipede or herp!


----------



## Samzo (Sep 26, 2005)

chill dude lol


----------



## MantisSouth (Sep 26, 2005)

Just for the record.. you posted tarantulas and scorpions, which are arachnids.. I believe I asked for insects.  :lol:


----------



## Samzo (Sep 26, 2005)

i know but seeing as everyone was posting lizards aswell i though id just say them all.. not a long list anyway


----------



## Ian (Sep 26, 2005)

yeah, just ignore jon, hes a bit....you know.... :lol: (jk  )

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## infinity (Sep 26, 2005)

yo mantismouth, I put them in brackets (parenthesis if you're WEIRD)  - I knew they weren't insects... hence why I used brackets


----------



## MantisSouth (Sep 26, 2005)

Sorry, didn't realize parenthesies signified that.


----------

